# Desolation Canyon July 5th-9th



## Jordboul (May 30, 2018)

Extra spots available for a July 5th launch date. Planning on taking out on the 9th. So far it’s just 3 of us on a raft with a paddleboard. Should be a blast


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

So Welcome to the Buzz. When prospecting for trip members it's best to add a little info about yourself or the makeup of your trip. There is also no info on your profile.

We would hope that most people on here are nice and responsible but that may not always be the case. 


So something like this (completely fictitious): Three college friend 30 somethings two guys and a gal with a 16 foot raft and a paddle board headed to Deso July 5th. Drink in camp not much on the river. 420 friendly but don't partake usually. Not early risers. Planning simple food cooked on the river not cans of beans and hot dogs. Please no nudists, racists or Trump lovers - just don't want the controversy.
Tons of experience. One former guide, one with lots of recreational experience and we couldn't say no to the paddle boarder.....oh well. 


*^^^^^^^^The above is fiction.*

Just a sample so you can let folks know what kind of trip you are running. It is usually helpful to get more replies or at least start the conversation. Good luck in meeting some cool new river folk to join your trip.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Here is a story about people meeting up on the Buzz for rafting at high water on the Main Salmon. 

27 minute podcast and it's really funny. At least I thought so. 

A Slosh in the Bucket | The Dirtbag Diaries : The Dirtbag Diaries


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Jordboul said:


> Extra spots available for a July 5th launch date. Planning on taking out on the 9th. So far it’s just 3 of us on a raft with a paddleboard. Should be a blast


Just got off deso, the water level is dropping like a rock and the winds are horrid. The fireban went into effect last Tuesday, so plan accordingly, no open flames (charcoal is ok). 

I think rec.gov way oversold the permits, Deso is a zoo now, way too many parties launching and the race for camps is real. 

Bugs were bad at the initial sites Jack Creek through Cedar Ridge, deep in the canyon aren't too bad. Around Wire fence the gnats are bad.

Bear sightings are in Jack Creek areas, so put the food away at night. 

Due to low water level, most of the rapids are class 2 now. Three Fords is the only rapid that required any kind of navigation.

Good luck and have a great time!


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

kazak4x4 said:


> Just got off deso, the water level is dropping like a rock and the winds are horrid. The fireban went into effect last Tuesday, so plan accordingly, no open flames (charcoal is ok).


Charcoal is not OK according to the Utah fire ban.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Nubie Jon said:


> Charcoal is not OK according to the Utah fire ban.


Ranger stopped at our camp, saw our firepans out and told us charcoal was ok to burn and not wood (open flame). I was surprised that he said that as well, just passing on what Deso ranger told us.


----------



## Nubie Jon (Dec 19, 2017)

Well thanks for that.... We leave a week from today!


----------



## Jordboul (May 30, 2018)

Does 5 days seem reasonable to run Desolation Canyon at these flows?
I have a few in my party that have to be off the river July 9th. We launch July 5th.
We’re camping at Sand Wash all rigged up July 4th, and launching early am on the 5th. We plan on 25 miles the first day, nice long flat water day, and then 15 miles each day for the remaining 4 days.


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

BLM River Office in price told me yesterday no charcoal fires but you still have to carry a fire pan.


----------



## zoomer (Jun 30, 2011)

Will an metal utility pan (oil drain pan with 3.5" lip) fulfill the fire pan regulation. We do not plan on having a fire or use charcoal and would like to avoid taking our larger heavy steel firepan down the river. The pan does not have legs, but we do have a welding blanket we can take.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

If you need legs for the oil pan or any other make shift fire pan, go by the hard ware store, buy 3 or 4 bolts what ever length you need, drill the pan, nut below and one above and off you go. I do the same technique for grills as well.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

just off as well. I think 5 days would be too short with the low flow and wind unless you had a motor. Alex it took us a day and a half to get to Jack creek, good seeing you. 
Didn't see any bears but loads of bighorn!


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

We just got off a 7-night (6/16-23) trip and I think 4 days isn't enough time unless you are motoring to Jack's or beyond. We had some brutal winds and very little current for the first 1.5 days. 

The good news: bugs are a non-issue and there are lots of great sandbar camps that aren't listed on the river map (most notably "upper" Gold Hole, just below Nerfititi, and river left opppsote rabbit valley). We saw one bear, countless big horn and a bald eagle. You certainly aren't alone out there, but campsite competition wasn't a big deal. 

Nothing needs scouting, but look out for the big hole at the bottom of Joe Hutch! 

Figure out a motor, or a way to make your trip longer, in my opinion.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Launching the 5th and taking out on the 9th is 5 days. I did that last year during the last week of July. You would need to check the levels then to compare as I can’t remember what they were. 

No Motor. 

We went to Jack Cr. The first day. That was a long day since we didn’t launch until 9:30 but it wasn’t that bad. The second day was a short day, third and fourth were about 13 miles each. The las day we had planned a camp (at the place where the bear bite had occurred) but kept going (not because of bears ) planning to camp at Nefertiti but it was really crowded so kept going. At that point I just wanted a shower so I kept pushing. Nice lonely ramp when we arrived at 7:00. That was a long day but not too bad. So I would say you can do it in 5 days on the river and get some good hikes and exploring . . . BUT there will be a couple long days.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Bryan.... Were you at rabbit valley starting song battles? Lol

Thought we might have been the group across, saw your profile and knew I talked to someone from that group that said they were from Durango.


----------



## BLott (Mar 27, 2010)

Haha! That was us! Though, I don't know if it was much of a "battle". Your headlamps were nice, but we had coregraphed hamd routines with glow sticks, AND we were in costumes!

Seriously though, thanks for being good sports! We had gin & tonics and were having a pretty fun night. And you didn't get it as bad as the ARTA trip a few nights later where we stormed their camp in song. OMG we are dorks.


----------

